# training routine



## dump truck (Mar 18, 2005)

I am after hard core training routine to go with prohormones cycle. Experienced lifter not scared to try anything all suggestions welcome.


----------



## recess (Mar 18, 2005)

dump truck said:
			
		

> I am after hard core training routine to go with prohormones cycle. Experienced lifter not scared to try anything all suggestions welcome.



Why don't you give us an idea of what you have been doing, and the results you have been getting. Then tell us what you want to accomplish (ie, bulk, cut, strength). We can go from there.


----------



## dump truck (Mar 19, 2005)

Training for size on this cycle.This is the training program I am looking at.

Chest- incline flys 2x15 pre ehaustion,1x8,2x6,1x4,all heavy except pre
falt bench bar 2x8,1x6,2x4
lower cale flys 2x12

Back-iso rows 
t-bar rows
wide grip lat pulldown

Legs- single leg press
squats
leg extensions
dead lifts 
standing ham curls
standing calves 
seated calves

Bi's Tri's-Ezy bar curls
concentrate curls
rope push downs
over head ext

The same rep routine applys for all exercises as shown in chest. Nor
t quite sure about pre exhaustion


----------



## heavy (Mar 19, 2005)

Where is your shoulder workout?


----------



## imdaman1 (Mar 19, 2005)

Just eat, inject, and pick up heavy shit a few times a week.


----------



## DragonRider (Mar 19, 2005)

dump truck said:
			
		

> Experienced lifter not scared to try anything all suggestions welcome.



Anything? 

Then forget about prohormones and take something that will really make a difference.


----------



## DragonRider (Mar 19, 2005)

dump truck said:
			
		

> Training for size on this cycle.This is the training program I am looking at.
> 
> Chest-
> 
> ...


Pre exhaust is OK occasionally, but I wouldn't want to do it every workout. The same with any other advanced system such as negatives and forced reps. I see people raveing all the time about the incredible pump they get from doing 21 curls. What I never see is anyone who attributes 21 inch arms to them. Weightlifting is something we really want to as much as possible apply the KISS principle to. Keep it simple.

What days of the week are you working these muscle groups and how often? Where are your power movements for your triceps. Both of those are finishing movements. Triceps make up 2/3 of the size of your arm. If you want big arms you have to have big triceps. If you want to push more weight in the bench press and military press, you need big triceps. Are you starting to see how important triceps are? 
I reiterate Heavy's question. Where is your shoulder routine? Do you want to bench more weight? The front delts have a huge connection. So, if you want to bench more weight, so your chest gets bigger, you have to have big shoulders. If you develop a large chest without developing your shoulders. you now have rotator cuff problems which hurt so much you don't want to work out. One way to avoid that besides working shoulders is to have a well developed upper back. Did you realize that the back plays a major role in both bench and military presses.
The bottom line is all of these muscles work synergistically. To develop one muscle requires the development of all of the stabilizers and supporting muscles and tendons.


----------



## dump truck (Mar 20, 2005)

sorry forgot to put in shoulders 

smith machine to front shoulder press
uprights rows wide grip

monday chest
tuesday bi's tri's
wed rest
thursday back
friday shoulders
sat legs
sunday rest


----------



## heavy (Mar 21, 2005)

dump truck said:
			
		

> sorry forgot to put in shoulders
> 
> smith machine to front shoulder press
> uprights rows wide grip



Thats it? Way too little. Nothing is impressive like massive delts bro.

IMO, a good shoulder routine should have one pressing movement, with either barbell or dumbell, not smith. It should also have at least one movement targeting the side and front head of the delt. So like dumbell side laterals, and barbell or dumbell front raise. Also, dont forget the rear delts too...rows will generally hit the rear delts well, but you can throw in 3-4 sets of the rear delt machine to finish off your workout.


----------



## Nomad (Mar 23, 2005)

bump DR's comment on Prohorms, they are garbage & have more sides than the real stuff...trust me I know cause I got some gyno yrs ago from the crap- get your diet in order & lift heavy + rest you will be on your way


----------

